
Oneplus 7 Pro Review: Proof That Other Big Phones Cost Too Much - markgavalda
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/14/18618382/oneplus-7-pro-review-android-camera-screen-phone-price
======
axaxs
Not really. Poco is much better proof of that, generally speaking. Regardless
of what DxO says, OnePlus does not make great cameras. Great cameras require a
lot of great engineers, which require a lot of money.

~~~
alphagrep12345
What's so different about a camera than any other part of the phone?

~~~
axaxs
Camera hardware is easy...throw it in, done. It's the software that is hard.
People expect more now. Bokeh, auto HDR, stabilization, scene recognition,
smoothing, night mode, and much more. If you put best of class lens on a
phone, and it just shoots RAW, everyone is going to hate the camera.

As for the other parts of the phone, well, they just aren't as demanding, OR
people just don't care about it as much. People will pay a lot of money for a
camera that is outstanding, vs say, a phone with the clearest voice
imagineable.

~~~
alphagrep12345
As long as the hardware is good, there are always tons of android apps one can
download to make photos as unique and special as they like.

------
kingnothing
The lack of a water resistant rating is a deal breaker for a $700 phone.

~~~
Brad331
Why is it a deal-breaker for you? Do you live or work around a lot of water?
Even though it doesn't have an official rating, it does have the same kinds of
seals, etc. that the other phones have. If you drop it in some water and pick
it out, it will be fine, see here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8AdxtkkQDo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8AdxtkkQDo)

